# E60 Door Lock Problem unlock while driving



## joea9146 (Jul 16, 2003)

My wife has the E60 set to lock the door Automagically when she starts driving. 
The other Day while driving all the doors Unlocked. We checked the I drive settings
when this happened and the Door Lock Feature was Unchecked. We checked and it relocked the doors. We Recently had a Software upgrade done to address the problem with the Heated Seats Overhaeating... Wonder if this upgrade added a new bug. We have had the car almost a year and this is the first Software Bug we have encountered. Anyone else have this problem or know what the fix might be for this issue.


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

joea9146 said:


> My wife has the E60 set to lock the door Automagically when she starts driving.
> The other Day while driving all the doors Unlocked. We checked the I drive settings
> when this happened and the Door Lock Feature was Unchecked. We checked and it relocked the doors. We Recently had a Software upgrade done to address the problem with the Heated Seats Overhaeating... Wonder if this upgrade added a new bug. We have had the car almost a year and this is the first Software Bug we have encountered. Anyone else have this problem or know what the fix might be for this issue.


I don't know why the doors would unlock while driving, but you sure you were using the same key?

I recently had mine in for the seats and other recalls, and all the settings were wiped out. The seat heater issue was a component of the seat itself, so the software didn't affect that, FYI.

Just continue to monitor it. If it happens again, I'd let BMW know.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

I had my e60 in a couple of weeks ago for the heat seat recall and asked my SA to check a similar, intermittent problem. If I unlocked the doors with the button while the car was running and then re-locked the doors with the button, only the front doors would lock. The back doors remained unlocked. The dealership was unable to replicate the problem and it hasn't happened lately. I never had a single "software" issue with my e39 and I'm hoping to keep these glitches few and far between with the e60.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read of your concern about your door locks. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117 or email us at [email protected], and mention Reference #200502400575 so that we can help you more efficiently.


----------

